# looking for Isopropyl alcohol 99%



## lubo4444

Hey guys, where can i buy isopropyl alcohol 99% online?  I checked everywhere in my area and the highest they had was 91%. I need this so i can clean my CPU heatsink and few other things.  I know 91% works well too but i'm really looking for the 99%. I'm located in USA by the way.  No international stores please. Thanks.


----------



## StrangleHold

I havent checked, but have you looked at like Home Depot  or Lowes.


----------



## tremmor

Or a drug store. 91% is fine.


----------



## Turbo10

yeah ive used surgical spirit loads of times and im sure thats not 99%, just check a chemists for a bottle of it


----------



## lubo4444

StrangleHold said:


> I havent checked, but have you looked at like Home Depot  or Lowes.



Actually i did not check there.  Most of the stores that i went to told me to check either Walmart, CVS or ACE Hardware store.  



tremmor said:


> Or a drug store. 91% is fine.



I already checked the drug store.  They only had 91%.  I really dont want to use 91% because i hear that 99% evaporates faster and it wont leave any surface wet.  Because i read that if you leave the surface wet it will cause problems.  I'm kind of new with the cleaning CPU process thing and i dont want to take any risks.  



Turbo10 said:


> yeah ive used surgical spirit loads of times and im sure thats not 99%, just check a chemists for a bottle of it



I'm not exactly sure what you mean.


----------



## johnb35

You don't need the higher percentage, just make sure you wipe it dry with a paper towel.


----------



## strollin

Here? FirstAidProduct.com

Make sure you don't get rubbing alcohol because it often has lotion and other ingredients included.


----------



## Turbo10

lubo4444 said:


> Actually i did not check there.  Most of the stores that i went to told me to check either Walmart, CVS or ACE Hardware store.
> 
> 
> 
> I already checked the drug store.  They only had 91%.  I really dont want to use 91% because i hear that 99% evaporates faster and it wont leave any surface wet.  Because i read that if you leave the surface wet it will cause problems.  I'm kind of new with the cleaning CPU process thing and i dont want to take any risks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what you mean.



surgical spirit is normally alcohol of some sort of % and they sell it in quite a lot of places


----------



## diduknowthat

The surface won't be wet. Even 70% rubbing alcohol evaporates quickly. 

But if you really need it, order it online:
http://www.amazon.com/Pro-99-Isopropyl-Alcohol-oz/dp/B0006Q006M


----------



## lubo4444

johnb35 said:


> You don't need the higher percentage, just make sure you wipe it dry with a paper towel.



Yeah i read that on another forum but i just want to be on the safe side because i hear if it's wet it will cause problems.  I'm kind of new with applying and removing thermal paste and i dont want to mess up.  



strollin said:


> Here? FirstAidProduct.com
> 
> Make sure you don't get rubbing alcohol because it often has lotion and other ingredients included.



Thanks for the tip.  I did not know that. 



Turbo10 said:


> surgical spirit is normally alcohol of some sort of % and they sell it in quite a lot of places



I see.  Thank you.



diduknowthat said:


> The surface won't be wet. Even 70% rubbing alcohol evaporates quickly.
> 
> But if you really need it, order it online:
> http://www.amazon.com/Pro-99-Isopropyl-Alcohol-oz/dp/B0006Q006M



I dont actually know how fast 70% evaporates compared to 99% and that's why i decided to go with the 99%.  Just because it evaporates faster and wanted to be on the safe side.


Will the second one this page work?  I'm looking at it because it's less expensive than the one at Amazon.  

http://www.first-aid-product.com/industrial/isopropyl-alcohol.htm


----------



## lubo4444

Anyone know if the above product will work?  It's a lot less expensive than the product at amazon.


----------



## speedyink

I don't see why not, it's the same thing.


----------



## diduknowthat

Yes it'll work. And 70% rubbing alcohol evaporates very quickly. 91% will be perfectly fine for your use.


----------



## lubo4444

diduknowthat said:


> Yes it'll work. And 70% rubbing alcohol evaporates very quickly. 91% will be perfectly fine for your use.



I might just go with the 91%.  I dont really feel waiting to order the 99% online and to wait for it to come.  I hear 91% and 99% are pretty close to each other.  Thank you.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

99% lol.Haha you don't need so much xD

Removing the thermal paste and putting the new one doesn't require PERFECT alcohol fluid lol.

I use a simple nail polish to remove the old thermal paste.Once I removed it completely,watch this now,I put my processor in a dishwasher,wash in on the best and strongest level and after the washing process is complete,I take it out,put it on a very clean and dry place and wait for at least 2 hours.After that I verify if the processor is 100% dry and if it is,I put it back on the motherboard,put the new thermal paste the way it is supposed to and then return back the cooler.

I am probably the only one who does it this way hahaha.I am doing it like that already for years and NEVER had any problems lol.Not to mention that some of my processors are even 12 years old and still work like the day I bought them lol.

And no lol...nothing bad won't happen to a processor chip if you put it in a dishwasher.Unless if you put it on a wrong place in the dishwasher where water pressure will kick it like crazy lol or if you wash processor 20 times in a row lol.

Call me crazy,but this is how I am washing all my hardware lol.

Anyway if you have a nail polish,use it lol.It's cheaper and won't take 100 years for order to arrive lol.


----------



## lubo4444

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> 99% lol.Haha you don't need so much xD
> 
> Removing the thermal paste and putting the new one doesn't require PERFECT alcohol fluid lol.
> 
> I use a simple nail polish to remove the old thermal paste.Once I removed it completely,watch this now,I put my processor in a dishwasher,wash in on the best and strongest level and after the washing process is complete,I take it out,put it on a very clean and dry place and wait for at least 2 hours.After that I verify if the processor is 100% dry and if it is,I put it back on the motherboard,put the new thermal paste the way it is supposed to and then return back the cooler.
> 
> I am probably the only one who does it this way hahaha.I am doing it like that already for years and NEVER had any problems lol.Not to mention that some of my processors are even 12 years old and still work like the day I bought them lol.
> 
> And no lol...nothing bad won't happen to a processor chip if you put it in a dishwasher.Unless if you put it on a wrong place in the dishwasher where water pressure will kick it like crazy lol or if you wash processor 20 times in a row lol.
> 
> Call me crazy,but this is how I am washing all my hardware lol.
> 
> Anyway if you have a nail polish,use it lol.It's cheaper and won't take 100 years for order to arrive lol.






No comment lol...Actually the 91% isopropyl alcohol and even the %99 are about 2-3$ where i found them.  So the price is not bad at all.  Probably a nail polisher is the same price (dont know for sure lol).  But on the above method >>>.

I'll never do it.  I guess i'm too scared to do that.


----------



## Twist86

Gotta be honest if your using it for computer then 91% is just as good. You just need to wait a few more seconds for it to poof. Also any Walmart that I ever been in has carried both 91% and 99%. In a pinch I even used Vodka (normal vodka not flavored etc types)


----------



## Benny Boy

I don't think I'd use nail polish remover , since it's acetone with (oil) in it (that will leave a residue). Acetone is extremely "Hot" and can melt certain materials. 
Coffee filters make good lint free wipers.

Does anyone "tint" their parts?


----------



## lubo4444

Twist86 said:


> Gotta be honest if your using it for computer then 91% is just as good. You just need to wait a few more seconds for it to poof. Also any Walmart that I ever been in has carried both 91% and 99%. In a pinch I even used Vodka (normal vodka not flavored etc types)



Actually in Walmart where i live, they only have either 70% or 91%.  They dont have 99%.  Even the person there told me he never knew there was 99% lol....


----------

